# Spoon Carving (With Traditional hand Tools)



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi!

While I was here mostly for chainsaws, I noticed this forum on carving and wanted to share some photos of my work / business “Spoon Carving With Tom”

In 2009 I carved my first spoon and in 2016 I finally quit my job to pursue my passion and start my business teaching the craft on various social media platforms and selling high quality strops from Australian kangaroo leather and float glass sharpening systems world wide 

I hope you enjoy the pictures and I can’t recommend enough trying it yourself, you need very little and it’s incredibly rewarding and therapeutic! Check out my
YouTube or Instagram to learn more if you like!


----------



## DSW (Nov 1, 2019)

Very cool, Tom.

Beautiful work.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Nov 1, 2019)

DSW said:


> Very cool, Tom.
> 
> Beautiful work.


Thank you!


----------



## dancan (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice spoons !
I soon have to get back at it and make some for christmas .


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Nov 6, 2019)

dancan said:


> Nice spoons !
> I soon have to get back at it and make some for christmas .


Thank you  Awesome, enjoy my YouTube channel or Instagram if you want some motivation or inspiration


----------



## pschaefer (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice work. I make them every now and then when I find good curvy grain when splitting firewood. Often, when there is a knot deeper in the wood, the grain will grow around it leaving a nice depression when split. I then carve around it to shape the "bowl" of the spoon and handle. They make great wooden spoons and with that natural curve in the grain they are as strong as can be.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 12, 2019)

pschaefer said:


> Nice work. I make them every now and then when I find good curvy grain when splitting firewood. Often, when there is a knot deeper in the wood, the grain will grow around it leaving a nice depression when split. I then carve around it to shape the "bowl" of the spoon and handle. They make great wooden spoons and with that natural curve in the grain they are as strong as can be.


Thank you  great stuff!! Well done mate, It’s always great to utilise natural movement to your advantage isn’t it!!


----------



## pschaefer (Dec 12, 2019)

Yep. I still have the first one I ever made about 25 years ago. It looks antique now. It has stirred a many a pot of tea in its day. That is amazing you were able to make a good living out of something that you enjoy so much.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 12, 2019)

pschaefer said:


> Yep. I still have the first one I ever made about 25 years ago. It looks antique now. It has stirred a many a pot of tea in its day. That is amazing you were able to make a good living out of something that you enjoy so much.


That is the best part about the whole craft isn’t it!! Literally carving a tree in your garden, making a functional object that is still usable for the next generation. I love how spoons age over the years!! I’d love to see a picture if you get a chance somentime!


----------



## pschaefer (Dec 12, 2019)

This is a photo of my first one I ever made around 25 years ago or so and it is pictured with a blank that I split out of some hickory firewood last year and have had it stored in the house thinking I would eventually finish it out but haven't yet. (sorry for the repeat pics, this is my first attempt at posting a photo on this site)


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 13, 2019)

pschaefer said:


> View attachment 779638
> View attachment 779638
> View attachment 779638
> This is a photo of my first one I ever made around 25 years ago or so and it is pictured with a blank that I split out of some hickory firewood last year and have had it stored in the house thinking I would eventually finish it out but haven't yet. (sorry for the repeat pics, this is my first attempt at posting a photo on this site)


Super nice work! Beautifully thin yet very strong! Well done


----------



## DSW (Dec 15, 2019)

Are you production carving? Certain amount of spoons in a day. Or is selling your spoons not the primary focus?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 17, 2020)

dancan said:


> Nice spoons !
> I soon have to get back at it and make some for christmas .


 Slaccker, I just carved two for Judy, she likes them very much, that is all that matters to me now. Carved my first in 1962.


----------



## baburao (Aug 28, 2020)

I make them from time to time when I discover great stunning grain while parting kindling. Frequently, when there is a bunch further in the wood, the grain will develop around it leaving a pleasant misery when part. I at that point cut around it to shape the "bowl" of the spoon and handle it. They make extraordinary wooden spoons and with that characteristic bend in the grain, they are as solid as anyone might imagine.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Aug 28, 2020)

Nothing beats a hand carved spoon to cook or eat with.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 28, 2020)

Beautiful spoons ,Tom. I may have to invest in some better tools to scrape out the bowl of the spoons, currently just use gouge chisels.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Aug 28, 2020)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful spoons ,Tom. I may have to invest in some better tools to scrape out the bowl of the spoons, currently just use gouge chisels.


Thanks mate, a good hand made
hook knife is wonderful, be it expensive. The new Morakniv 164 with leather sheath is a good alternative


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 28, 2020)

Spoon Carving With Tom said:


> Thanks mate, a good hand made
> hook knife is wonderful, be it expensive. The new Morakniv 164 with leather sheath is a good alternative



I don`t mind buying good quality tools, been doing so all my life. I do make tools as well, most trained as a blacksmith do as it comes natural. My current carving tools are mostly Marples and Sheffield. Will look up the one you suggested.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Aug 28, 2020)

The other issue is wait times, anywhere from 1-2 years. Hook knives are incredibly difficult to get right because there are so many subtlety’s to the profile of the hook, bevel, width, angle, inner bevel profile, taper etc. I know literally 2 makers who get this just right, others will work, but pale in comparison. Straight blades are easy, good compound hooks are incredibly difficult

I ended up designing my own and had who I consider the best hook smith in the world forge it. It’s a lovely tool.

Here it is in use:


----------



## Mike Maas (Sep 25, 2020)

Gaudaost said:


> Hi!
> 
> While I was here mostly for chainsaws, I noticed this forum on carving and wanted to share some photos of my work / business “Spoon Carving With Tom”
> 
> ...


I know this old, but beautiful work. Something I would definitely like to explore.


----------

